# Hahn Pale Ale



## Busboy (28/6/06)

I dropped into Northmead Cellars this afternoon and noticed that cartons of Hahn Pale Ale had just been delivered. I don't know if this is a "limited release" beer or a not. I guess it depends how popular it is. Of course the beer comes in the new trendy 330ml bottles. <_< 
Has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Doc (28/6/06)

Was asking Gerard about it last night as he has downed a couple.
Wasn't all that detailed with his thoughts of it, but sounds like a Coopers Pale Ale style PA.

Gerard ?

Doc


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (28/6/06)

I tried it at the Good Food and Wine show on the weekend.

Wasn't impressed, but by the time I tried it I had had a few and my judgement wasn't as good as it could have been  

I think the bloke mentioned only 1600 cases were made? But like I said, I had been drinking and the figure of 1600 is a bit blurry


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (28/6/06)

Now that I think about it, I think I threw the tasting sample in the bin after a sip.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (28/6/06)

At Bexley RSL the Hahn Vienna Red(I know its a different beer) was the showcase beer along with James Squire Hop Thief.

The Hahn Vienna Red absolutely killed the James Squire, all the Hop thief tasted like was bloody lolly water that you'd give 6 year olds at a b'day party.

Hahn seem to know how to make a great beer thats for sure.

Was real disappointed with James Squire as I loved their amber ale.


----------



## normell (28/6/06)

DrewCarey82 said:


> At Bexley RSL the Hahn Vienna Red(I know its a different beer) was the showcase beer along with James Squire Hop Thief.
> 
> The Hahn Vienna Red absolutely killed the James Squire, all the Hop thief tasted like was bloody lolly water that you'd give 6 year olds at a b'day party.
> 
> ...




But Drew, taste buds are like A*seholes, everyones different,'cause I quite liked both of these brews, along with the JS Bright Ale


----------



## tangent (28/6/06)

had a HPA last night
*very* bland with a deliberate haze but no sediment. 
the "megaswill" drinkers will probably think it's ok.


----------



## Ash in Perth (28/6/06)

perhaps they did the cascade trick and mislabeled another poor lager as an ale? Chuck hahn is a veyr talented brewer but it doesnt mean hes the one brewing them.


----------



## T.D. (28/6/06)

Ash in Perth said:


> perhaps they did the cascade trick and mislabeled another poor lager as an ale? Chuck hahn is a veyr talented brewer but it doesnt mean hes the one brewing them.



And he's also a very talented "marketer"


----------



## Borret (28/6/06)

normell said:


> [
> 
> But Drew, taste buds are like A*seholes, everyones different,'cause I quite liked both of these brews, along with the JS Bright Ale



Or perhaps make that LC Bright Ale


----------



## T.D. (28/6/06)

Borret said:


> normell said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I was wondering if MSB had snuck a new beer onto the market without me realising! :blink:


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (28/6/06)

I tried the LC Bright Ale at the Food and Wine Show also. I think I liked it :huh:  

The day changed once I tried a Hot Chilli Beer, not sure who made it (wasn't Outback Brewery), but it ripped right through me! It was surprisingly quite hot, and the bloke next to me asked "How much for a case?"

Then I looked at him and asked along the lines of "Are you for real?" but he thought it was a top drop :blink:


----------



## Airgead (28/6/06)

Samwise Gamgee said:


> I tried the LC Bright Ale at the Food and Wine Show also. I think I liked it :huh:
> 
> The day changed once I tried a Hot Chilli Beer, not sure who made it (wasn't Outback Brewery), but it ripped right through me! It was surprisingly quite hot, and the bloke next to me asked "How much for a case?"
> 
> Then I looked at him and asked along the lines of "Are you for real?" but he thought it was a top drop :blink:



Outback brewery did have a chilli beer there but from memory it wasn't a hot one. Don't remember anything more about that one... none of the outback brews really impressed me. The only other one I remember seeing was by Sunshine Coast Brewery at the Australian Beer Club stand. They were packed in 10 deep at the time so I didn't try that one.

I did like the LC Bright but managed to miss the hahn. Did they have a stand there? I don't remember one. Mind you I was steering clear of the big names and looking for ther smaller breweries.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## T.D. (28/6/06)

Samwise Gamgee said:


> The day changed once I tried a Hot Chilli Beer, not sure who made it (wasn't Outback Brewery), but it ripped right through me! It was surprisingly quite hot, and the bloke next to me asked "How much for a case?"



or maybe he was asking for directions to the toilet... :lol:


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (28/6/06)

:lol: :lol: 


Airgead,

The Hahn PA was at the JS stand.

The Hot Chilli Bear was at the Australian Beer Club Stand so that must have been it.


----------



## Randall the Enamel Animal (28/6/06)

The new Hahn limited release beers are brewed out at Tooheys and are products of the NPD lab. Not a great deal of Chuck in them (so to speak). Quite some time since old C Dubya had hops under his fingernails.


----------



## mhan7073 (7/8/06)

Hi,

Certainly after a few drinks your palate retards, which sometimes can account for wild differences in taste reporting. I have a friend from the UK who claims that if you buy anyone two pints of beer, watch them drink it, then 15 minutes later ask them to tell the difference between whiskey and brandy they'd be hard pressed. Something I should definately follow up on ...  :beer: 


My local bottle-o had a six pack of Hahn Pale Ale, so I figured I'd give it a go. When I bought it I felt like I was buying a very girlie rtd what with the green bottle and fluro green label. 

Although I conceed it doesn't have a lot of character, its quite easy drinking. Its certainly better than standard megaswill. All they need to do is give it a bit of something. Sort of tasted like a meal that needs a bit of salt or pepper. 

Mic


----------



## homekegger1 (19/9/06)

Recently tried this and found it to taste fairly similar to Hahn Premiem. As already reported it does have a haze look to it, however no sediment. I think they are trying to compete with the CPA. No stand up IMHO.

Cheers

HK


----------



## Weizguy (19/9/06)

mhan7073 said:


> <abbrev>
> Certainly after a few drinks your palate retards, which sometimes can account for wild differences in taste reporting. I have a friend from the UK who claims that if you buy anyone two pints of beer, watch them drink it, then 15 minutes later ask them to tell the difference between whiskey and brandy they'd be hard pressed. Something I should definately follow up on ...  :beer:
> </abbrev>
> Mic


Mic,

I reckon that ur Pommie "mate" was tryin' to get some free drinks outta U.

I heard an opinion that the Pale Ale is to compete directly with the Coopers product, and try to steal some of their market. Something about a foiled takeover bid, or some such malarkey!

Tasted it at the Newcastle Exotic Beer Club dinner. Not too nasty, but will appeal to the Tooheys New drinker who fancies himself. More a lager than an ale, but a little hoppier. A new hybrid variety. The Pale, which is a conjuction of two words "Pils and Ale". A sad and tragic hero, that will likely become extinct after the first batch. U could prob buy a case and sell it on the web as a rarity in 12 months.

My 2 bob's worth.
Seth


----------

